# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Newbie Reborn

## asik

Salam buat semuanya, perkenalkan saya wawan domisili cibubur....
Mohon bimbingannya semua master2 disini...

----------


## keenanbachdim

Halo,
Salam kenal juga, saya Keenan domisili Jakarta. Saya pekerja lepas di penyedia peredam dinding, atap, dll yang menggunakan tekhnik insulasi/insulation.
Mohon bantuan serta bimbingannya untuk para suhu disini.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal, Om semua.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wah bisa untuk bikin kolam nih peredamnya. Supaya suhu dingin chiller tdak mudah hilang. :P





> Halo,
> Salam kenal juga, saya Keenan domisili Jakarta. Saya pekerja lepas di penyedia peredam dinding, atap, dll yang menggunakan tekhnik insulasi/insulation.
> Mohon bantuan serta bimbingannya untuk para suhu disini.

----------

